# e!cockpit / codesys 3.5 Visualisierung - Textskalierung/Schriftgröße



## KingHelmer (5 April 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe eine Visualisierung erstellt, was ganz Einfaches mit nem Bild als Hintergrund, ein paar Schaltflächen und Anzeigen. Funktioniert auch alles prächtig soweit.
Was mich aber extrem stört und wofür ich keine Lösung finde ist, dass der Text mit Arial 9 angezeigt wird im Browser (Web-Visu).
Eingestellt habe ich in der Software Arial 28 in Fett.

Woran kann das liegen?

Habe mit den Skalierungsoptionen schon herumgespielt - nichts.
Eigenschaften der Beschriftung - nichts.

Bin ich eventuell blind und sehe es einfach nicht?

Danke vorab udn Grüße, 
Flo


----------



## -J-E- (6 April 2017)

hi,

mit was für einer IDE Version arbeitest du genau?
Hab das gerade in der aktuellen E!Cockpitversion getestet, bei mir funktioniert das.
Wird die Webvisu auf dem gleiche Rechner aufgerufen wie die IDE installiert ist?


----------



## KingHelmer (6 April 2017)

Morgen,

ich arbeite mit der neusten Version von e!cockpit 1.3.0
Ich rufe die Visu auf dem gleichen Rechner auf.

Es macht allerdings keinen Unterschied, ob ich über das WBM die Webvisu aufrufe oder ob ich im e!cockpit selbst die Visu öffne.
Sobald die Visu startet "skaliert" sich der Text auf Schriftgröße 8, anstatt auf Größe 25 zu bleiben.

Ich denke, dass hier irgendwo eine Option gesetzt btw. nicht gesetzt ist und ich diese einfach nicht finde.

Gruß, 
Flo


----------



## KingHelmer (6 April 2017)

*Sprache*

Hier mal noch zwei Screenshots.
Beide direkt aus e!cockpit. Der eine jedoch VOR dem Einloggen, der andere ONLINE.







**Nicht an der Sprache stören lassen, die steht online gerade auf Deutsch. Offline Default ist aber Englisch....


----------



## -J-E- (6 April 2017)

Hast du vielleicht unter:
Visualisierungsmanager -> Schriftart (Sprachspezifische Schriftarteneinstellungen) 

irgendwas eingegeben?


----------



## KingHelmer (6 April 2017)

Die Felder sind bei mir leer.
Was allerdings drinsteht ist der Größenfaktor 1 für jede Sprache.
Gehe mal davon aus, dass ich hier (wenn es denn funktionieren würde) sagen könnte, dass die Englische Schrift grundsätzlich 0,5x so groß sein soll wie die Deutsche.
Aber das wäre erstmal Nebensache.

Ich bin also immernoch ratlos....


----------



## KingHelmer (6 April 2017)

Hier weitere Screenshots.
Vielleicht weiß ja WAGO Rat.

(Die Einstellungen des Textfeldes, die zugeklappt sind, sind leer).


----------



## -J-E- (7 April 2017)

Steht bei den Textfeldeinstellungen bei Schriftartvariable oder bei Textvariable was drinnen?


----------



## KingHelmer (7 April 2017)

Nein, alle zugeklappten im Screenshot sind leer, da steht nichts drin


----------



## oliver.tonn (7 April 2017)

Was kann man denn bei Textformat einstellen?


----------



## KingHelmer (7 April 2017)

Nur das hier. habe hier noch nichts verstellt.


----------



## oliver.tonn (7 April 2017)

Sehr aufschlussreiche Bezeichnungen.  🙁
Schade, hatte gehofft das da vielleicht eine Lösung zu finden wäre. 

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet


----------



## KingHelmer (7 April 2017)

Ja ich hoffe auch SEHR, dass mir WAGO hier bald nen Tip geben kann :/


----------



## KingHelmer (7 April 2017)

So, hab jetzt zwei Konstanten in meinen GVL angelegt in denen nochmal die Schriftart und die Schriftgröße steht.
Diese hab ich als "Schriftvariable" im Textfeld eingetragen.

Ist ein mehr als unnötiger Schritt wie ich finde und kostet mich auch einige Zeit (Muss das ja nun in allen Textfeldern eintragen, auch die unterschiedlichen Schriftgrößen und Arten....)

Vielleicht kommt ja noch ein Tipp von WAGO obs auch anders geht.




*******EDIT****** Jetzt schaut es in der Software korrekt aus (online), im Browser aber noch immer nicht. Zu früh gefreut! :roll:*


----------

